# Forum Home Renovation Brickwork  Hebel Suppliers in Melbourne

## vGolfer

Looking at building a few small retaining walls in the backyard and thinking of using Hebel. 
Anyone have some advice on where I can buy Hebel blocks in Melbourne and just a ballpark idea on pricing? 
Thanks

----------


## Claw Hama

Don't know that hebel would be strong enough for retaining walls and it's ugly, I think you would be better off with concrete blocks or a commercial retaining wall system that has drainage etc built in.

----------


## vGolfer

I was probably overstating it being a retaining wall. It's more like a garden bed edge! 
Thanks anyway.

----------


## Planned LScape

Hebel blocks are a good idea for doing feature walls or BBQ's on paving areas or around pools where the foundation may not support heavy core-filled concrete blocks. They just get rendered over and look like the concrete blocks anyway

----------


## vGolfer

Great. 
Anyone have any ideas where Hebel blocks are sold in Melbourne?

----------


## Planned LScape

Only time I have used them I got them through Pave World, only because the bloke who worked there also did work for hebel. Other than that try this link- http://www.hebelaustralia.com.au/bui...stributor.aspx

----------


## Sturdee

> Great. 
> Anyone have any ideas where Hebel blocks are sold in Melbourne?

  Bunnings in Nunawading has them in the isle near the plumbing department,  
Peter.

----------


## president_ltd

not sure if Tile Importers have hebel but if they do, likely that will be the best price you can get it at. 
nothing to do with Tile Importers but found them to be best price (by far!) on everything we used for renovations.  generally what makes them cheap is the service you get (none).

----------


## PlasterPro

buildcore lightweight systems in cambellfeild  www.buildcore.com.au

----------


## Fr_303

I want to bulid a feature wall in the backyard using Hebel. 
Has anyone used it before and what do you coat it with? 
They recommend Dulux Acra-Tel PowerFinish but you have to trowel it on.  
Im wondering if there is anything that can be rolled on. 
Dulux have a render range I don't know if it will work. http://www.dulux.com.au/html/plannin...r_effects.aspx 
Any help???

----------


## PlasterPro

If your going to have joins not sure anything you roll on will be thick or strong enough to cover .I`m assuming you will want a smooth finish? mabey you could get away with one coat of render on joins then paint? not really sure. I guess thats the idea of render to hide joins ect..

----------

